# Shiseido



## beybideeyantot1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello. HAs anyone used Shiseido's skin care line? How great are they?


----------



## ikana82 (Nov 14, 2006)

I sampled it and it's ok...my skin is pretty happy on the routine that it's currently on so i didn't want to upset it! u know how skin can be all tempermental! :laughing: Actually, if you email and ask sheseido, they will send you trial size samples of their skincare line (not the puny pouch things either! They are actual mini bottled versions! SCORE!!!) that way, you can try it out. I really like their "the skincare" eye makeup remover (the one in the white iridescent bottle)...that stuff is awesome! It removes the most stubborn eyemakeup *even mac's liquidlast!* and it doesn't give me milia like some other eye makeup removers have. Good luck!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't but there are some reviews in the Review Center.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

my mom loves it and she been using it for years!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't, but I've been curious. I asked Leony about it, but she's said she's never tried the department store skincare items... Since she's in Japan, I'm sure there's a difference!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 14, 2006)

My mom swears by Shiseido. I used her moisturizer and toner once after washing my face and it leaves me with a smooth, clean feeling. However, IMO it's particularly geared towards the older generation like 30+ (not that it's a bad thing)

Assuming it's great for them, it must work great for our skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol. Yes Aquilah is right.

I bought Shiseido pureness cleansing water and I liked it but honestly there are PLENTY cheaper and good skincare line here in Japan, so I'm not really into buying Shiseido dept store brand, since they got so MANY skincare lines here.

Anyway, check these links for more info of Shiseido International line

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Shiseido

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...care-6412.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Shiseido


----------



## lilyl88 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been using Shiseido for years and really loved it. I recently change to Clarins due to I wanna start using their body care products. Shiseido is a bit more expensive than other products that could give you the same result. But this is only my opinions.


----------



## pieced (Nov 14, 2006)

I swear by Shiseido, and it does wonders for my skin. It's a bit expensive, but I can live with it for the results it provides for me. RIght now I'm using Bio Performance, and this cream made a difference for my skin litterly ove night, and I ain't exagerrating a bit, my skin in my profile picture is thanks to this cream...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow!! 30+ is the "older generation"?? Yeez....you must be VERY young if you think 30 is old. lol.....


----------



## pamomma3 (Nov 15, 2006)

I saw this product at costco last week I don't know if is cheaper but you might want to check it out. they also have some gift pack smashbox makeup sets. It might be something they are carrying for christmas only.


----------



## cmeck526 (Nov 18, 2006)

My sister uses this line, she loves it. She tried to get me to switch but I couldn't steer from Patricia Wexler just yet.


----------



## patsluv (Nov 18, 2006)

I've only used their sunblock and love it. Others so pricey so even though I'm tempted I haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 18, 2006)

yea they're a little bit expensive but they are the cheapest line out of all the Shiseido line. the most expensive one is the White Lucent line.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

This seems like some really neat stuff, I'm going to have to try it out sometime.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Nov 19, 2006)

im uaeing white lucent from shisedo and ilove it


----------



## Leony (Nov 20, 2006)

Pureness isn't the cheapest line from all Shiseido line here in Japan.


----------



## cerridwin (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never heard of this line.


----------



## pieced (Nov 20, 2006)

Pureness is the cheapest here in Sweden, but White Lucent is 5x more expensive than pureness, and Bio Performance is the most expensive one, with almost a $100 for a 50ml jar of cream...


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 4, 2006)

The top of the line of Shiseido is the Cle de Peau line, being marketed and sold apart from the Shiseido shops. Cle de Peau's La Creme jar (1 oz) costs $475. Overly expensive but I love it!!!!!

I am using Shiseido's Luminizing Night Essence and it is nice too. Not as luxurious as the CPL La Creme.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi. What a coincidence. I walked in to Saks Fifth last Saturday and was given a brochure and some samples of Cellcosmet. So far, La Creme makes me skin pampered, so smooth and soft. I feel like it's my holy grail for facial cream, overly expensive though and maintenance might be an issue in the future!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol, you girls know much better about Shiseido than me! :laughing:

I haven't used Cle De Peau skin care line but heard good things....


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 5, 2006)

The Cle de Peau line is being marketed here in the US as separate from the Shiseido line. Macy's, for example, would carry Shiseido. Then the super high-end stores would carry Cle de Peau.

My fave associate at Takashimaya here in NYC explained was the one who explained to me that Cle de Peau is the top-of-the-line products of Shiseido. Shiseido is expensive as it is. Cle de Peau is I think twice more expensive! The Cle de Peau creme foundation is $110. The blush couleur duo refill is $75. Loose powder is $110. La Creme $475 for 30 ml/1 oz fullsize.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 5, 2006)

Well...I'm sure it's a good line. But unless you're loaded (which I'm not) those prices are ridiculous! I was thinking about trying something from them. But..jeez, is there anything good that's reasonable?


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 5, 2006)

I asked myself the same question several times. I am sure there are great products out there which are affordable... The question is, how does one find it? Or do I dare experiment an affordable product then my skin breaks out later and have my skin damaged? i think I'll pay more for skin renewal and the loss of confidence in not having great skin!

Sometimes, I find myself looking at the makeup counter of a Duane Reade drugstore. Almay, Revlon, Neutrogena, Loreal. Most hypoallergenic, derma-tested. But there's no one to ask, to assist you, no associate to help you out with the products.

That's why I am well-at-ease going to high-end shops such as Takashimaya, Bergdorf and Barney's. There's always someone knowledgeable on the floor you can ask, purchase an item or two, ask for samples to try, then later come back if I liked the product. I guess one pays a premium for that personal interaction as their prices totally reflect that.

However, I have started to try out all-natural products such as Burt's Bees. I tried using their Facial Citrus Scrub and I like it. Definitely not the finest granules one gets from Cle de Peau but the kind that they use when I have my facial at a spa. For just $6, I am already on my second jar.

Cheers!

Kim


----------



## arin (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the pureness powder. I think it's a lifesaver for oily/combo skin. especially if you can't/don't want to wear foundation. It wasn't very expensive ~$20.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Apr 6, 2007)

I love shiseido....especially the sun block. Their stuff is supposed to be really good....I think they do research at Harvard for dermatology so it's good stuff. The different lines gear towards different age groups. For instance, pureness is for those with acne, then the skin care is for those around 20, so on and so on. Overall, I feel the line isn't that expensive since you don't have to use that much of the product. I've had my pureness deep cleansing foam cleanser forever. It only takes the smallest amount to lather into foam, big enough for your face. I find that if you take that into consideration, the price is probably the same as the drug store brands which you just have to buy more of.


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 9, 2007)

well, i highly recommend shiseido. i've been using shiseido the skincare line for over 10 yrs. and it continues to be one of my favorites. i have tried many other brands as well, but i always go back to shiseido. their cleansers and eyemakeup removers are great and soooooo gentle. my skin always feels so soft after using shiseido products. right now im using shiseido's white lucent line and its awesome. i also love their sunscreen.

- the pureness line is for oily/acne skin

- the skincare line ranges for all skin types

- the white lucent line is for skin brightening

- bio-performance line is for drier/mature skin


----------



## lulo_aiesec (Apr 16, 2007)

I've tried Moisturising Lotion from Shiseido. It didn't suit me well, but my friend loves this stuff!!


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Apr 17, 2007)

If you don't want to support products that test on animals, then you won't want Shiseido. They appear on the list of companies that DO test on animals (see caringconsumer.com). There is no reason to do that anymore since technology has evolved greatly in the last 30 years. Shame on them for continuing an old and cruel practice!


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been really looking into getting shiseido products and I was wondering.. you said if you email them they will send you those small bottles so you can try.. could you perhaps show me the email or where on their website.. and what exactly should i ask?

thank you SOOO much ahead of time

 yuuki


----------



## Rubiez (Apr 18, 2007)

The only thing i've used from it is their face primer...and i dunno if that would be considered skincare or not.

i didn't like it much as it rolled off if i put it on top of my moisturizer...or maybe it's just my moisturizer that's the prob.


----------



## disconnected04 (Apr 23, 2007)

i've tried shiseido's softeners from their pureness and benefiance line. they're ok i guess, nothing special. but i RAVE about shiseido's mascara base. it prevents smudging and clumping, and really lengthens and thickens your eyelashes at the same time! i look like i'm wearing falsies whenever i put it! however, you have to leave it for about a minute before you apply your mascara, so if you're in a rush, don't bother.


----------



## sweetD (Apr 30, 2007)

Recently got a sample of their famous cleansing oil.. And I felt the difference after using it the first time... Really really nice.. A bit pricey though, but I guess it'll be worth it. I plan to buy a bottle after I've finished up the small sample bottle.


----------



## snowwhite85 (Jul 2, 2007)

the pureness range is pretty gud..i ave the gentle cleansing foam and lotion and the softener which is really gud..


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2007)

Shiseido has cleansing oil? Do you mean Shu Uemura?


----------



## isThisLOVE (Jul 5, 2007)

I am using the "Gentle smoothing Pre-Makeup Emulsion" of ClÃ© de peau! It is a great base for makeup, especially for example when applying a concealer for hiding dark cycles below the eyes. The concealer will look much more beautiful then! Also, the ClÃ© de peau Pre-Makeup emulsion is a kind of highlighter, like the "Smoothing Veil" of Shiseido - The Makeup!

So, I definitely LOVE this ClÃ© de peau product!! It's amazing and more effective than other Pre-Makeup-bases/foundations!!


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have tried Bio Performance. It's a good moisturizer--not too greasy, no breakouts.


----------



## VictoriaConley (Jan 4, 2011)

*In case anyone stumbles upon this ancient topic-&gt;*   *About a month ago I purchased a Shiseido Routine Kit at Sephora for about $35.  It was the Pureness line (which is a mattifying line - but still good for combo/normal skin).  This kit contained a foam cleanser, a skin softener (toner) and a mattifying lotion (much like a gel).  These are NOT full-sized products, HOWEVER - it IS cheaper to purchase a couple of these kits than to buy all three items full-sized 




    First things first, the foam cleanser is close to perfection.  It removes any makeup that may be left on after using makeup remover, even pesky waterproof liner/mascara!  It leaves your face literally SQUEAKY CLEAN!! I do not think I can live without it, honestly.  The Skin Softener is par.  I does leave skin soft, once you configure the perfect amount to apply.  I find it works best with a large cotton ball.  Cotton rounds/Swisspers just don't work as well.  Since it is alcohol-free, it takes a while to dry. BLAH!  The Mattifying Lotion ROCKS!  I am entirely to finicky when it comes down to moisturizer.  I have this amazing ability to find something wrong in a perfect lotion/gel/cream.  I love the way this smells (mild), feels, applies and, most importantly, WORKS!  It definitely mattes the skin, but does not remove that natural glow that helps maintain youth.  You Go, Shiseido!* *Any questions? Just ask! I hope this helps!*


----------

